# How many VW's do you own right now?????Post your pics......



## vdubdrivenfool (Sep 6, 2005)

I have probably owned over 60 in the past but only 5 at present.They range from a 1983 GTI shell that will likely be built for track only use to a 1993 Corrado SLC...........
Here are some pics........
My 90 Corrado








87 16V Scirocco








88 16V Cabby








83 GTI








93 Corrado








The 90 Corrado is my current daily driver.The Scirocco is my summer ride.The Cabby needs a new hood and a little bit of TLC but she runs and drives well.The SLC needs a new motor installed (I have the motor just need the time and help to put her in).The 83 GTI needs everything but I have the space and will eventually put her back together......








Jim


----------



## jisforJoe (Mar 21, 2005)

*Re: How many VW's do you own right now?????Post your pics...... (vdubdrivenfool)*

















Mk4 GTI 1.8T, Mk4 Jetta VR6, and Mk5 GTI 2.0T.
Got to have one of each engine, right?








Except for the godforsaken 2.0L on the Mk4 and 2.5L on the Mk5, of course.

_Modified by WaHooligan82 at 7:22 AM 2-12-2007_


_Modified by WaHooligan82 at 7:37 AM 2-12-2007_


----------



## blackturbo2000 (Feb 11, 2007)

only 1 ill be getting my car today cant wait to clean it up and get pics


----------



## vdubdrivenfool (Sep 6, 2005)

*Re: (blackturbo2000)*


_Quote, originally posted by *blackturbo2000* »_only 1 ill be getting my car today cant wait to clean it up and get pics 

Be sure to post pics and details........ http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## vr6fanatic (Apr 5, 2003)

*Re: (vdubdrivenfool)*

So far I've owned 5, and I currently have a R32


----------



## honkey (Dec 5, 2003)

*Re: (vr6fanatic)*

i have had a lot over the years, but these are the 2 that i have right now.
the V








the convertable rabbit








i have an 84 with a BBS body kit on the way friday.


----------



## water&air (Aug 1, 2002)

*Re: (******)*


----------



## 95redrado (Jul 13, 2006)

*Re: (water&air)*

to the OP can u post up a piv of the yellow chevy truck? it seemed to be a 60-66 and i have a soft spot for those ones.


----------



## dubswede (May 21, 2006)

*Re: (95redrado)*

the stable this past summer








but now only the two remain


----------



## David Househead (Jul 15, 2002)

*Re: (dubswede)*

I have 4 right now...
80 Rabbit (no pics)
65 Beetle
75 Westy
88 GLi


----------



## jettababy87 (Apr 5, 2005)

*Re: (deadBeat Dave)*

I have two and a half








98 Jetta K2 VR swap(parting out)








04 Passat 4 motion








94 Jetta GLX


----------



## vdubdrivenfool (Sep 6, 2005)

*Re: (jettababy87)*

I just traded my 93 SLC project for a really clean 88 Rocco......


----------



## Turbojettamk4 (Sep 23, 2003)

*Re: (vdubdrivenfool)*

currently have these 3. 
1:








2:








3:


----------



## mrreet (Sep 10, 2002)

*Re: (Turbojettamk4)*

I have 3:
******-------------*********---------
I will try to find pix of the rest.
03 Passat:








89 Cabriolet:








93 Passat:


----------



## podman (Feb 23, 2007)

64 beetle, 74 beetle, 05 new beetle vert,
06 new beetle coupe








better pic of the 64








plus the Golf I no longer own, traded in for the 06 NB Coupe







and first new car, my 1986 Jetta Gl







In all, I have owned 10 Vw's- 2 Jettas, 2 Golfs, 1 Fox, and 5 Beetles.......
_Modified by podman at 11:07 PM 2-23-2007_

_Modified by podman at 11:26 PM 2-23-2007_

_Modified by podman at 11:33 PM 2-23-2007_

_Modified by podman at 11:43 PM 2-23-2007_


_Modified by podman at 11:51 PM 2-23-2007_


----------



## Shannon28 (Nov 19, 2006)




----------



## Thunder7 (May 17, 2004)

*Re: How many VW's do you own right now?????Post your pics...... (vdubdrivenfool)*









My first VW








My 2nd VW
Neither of them run...







and the GTI needs a new home, I have way too many cars and no time to work on any of them, go figure










_Modified by Thunder7 at 9:29 PM 2-25-2007_


----------



## Vrucizzy (Oct 25, 2004)

*Re: How many VW's do you own right now?????Post your pics...... (Thunder7)*

Just got my third VW Monday. Although I currently only own two. My first one, the '87 Scirocco is gone sadly. It was a plain black 8V but was still cool.
'92 Golf Wolfsburg. Currently taking a break








2007 Golf City. The new ride. I'm actually about to leave to finish up the road trip. Just put about 1600km on the car. 
















I plan on getting more. Although the green one is going to be a project car soon.


----------



## vwsteve (Jul 26, 2000)

*Re: How many VW's do you own right now?????Post your pics...... (Vrucizzy)*

in my driveway these days.....


----------



## OneAbsolute277 (Apr 19, 2006)

*Re: How many VW's do you own right now?????Post your pics...... (vdubdrivenfool)*

Currently I have 2 VW and 1 Totaled one.
My '86 8v Scirocco








My '65 Beetle. Its still six volt and forty horsepower.








And lastly my totaled '79 Scirocco that I'm going to part out once I get the engine into my fiancee's '81Cabriolet. You can see my fiancee's '74 Super Beetle in the background of this pic.


----------



## 20th#0000 (Feb 24, 2007)

*Re: How many VW's do you own right now?????Post your pics...... (OneAbsolute277)*

I just bought my first friday. Stock IY 20th AE GTI #0000


----------



## fire_cky (Oct 5, 2006)

*Re: How many VW's do you own right now?????Post your pics...... (20th#0000)*

first and only VW at the moment. 
81 jetta 2 door.








ignore the GTI badge. 
and the little 8v going into it


----------



## aquito (Feb 19, 2007)

i own right now a 97 acura integra and a 94 eclipse turbo, but trying to buy a mk3 vr6...
this is the only vw ive ever har...a 65 van....one of the best cars ive ever had...loved it soo much...sold it cuz i moved to usa...


----------



## Ambrose Wolfinger (Feb 21, 2005)

This is my first and so far only VW. In a perfect world I would have the money for another VW. For some reason I've been wanting a Corrado lately.


----------



## YellowZonker (Jun 17, 2006)

*Re: How many VW's do you own right now?????Post your pics...... (vdubdrivenfool)*

TOO many!
http://www.b3mk2.com Get it? B3 mkII


----------



## ccollantes (Nov 26, 2005)

*Re: How many VW's do you own right now?????Post your pics...... (vdubdrivenfool)*


----------



## farfrompukin (Oct 3, 2003)

currently 4 (look left) and i have owned a '78 Rabbit L (1st car, bought '86), an '85 Jetta GL (bought in '88) and a '95 Golf GL (1st new car, bought 'Dec. '94)
interestingly enough, my white '83 vert (dual headlites, euro bumps and 6" duckbill) is sporting these same wheels

_Quote, originally posted by *mrreet* »_












_Modified by farfrompukin at 1:18 AM 3-1-2007_


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (farfrompukin)*

I've only owned 1 VW, this 87 Scirocco 16v:


----------



## SammySJ99 (Jul 5, 2005)

I have 2...









89 Cabby... The Project (Miss Jessi) Might look like ass but she runs and drives like a champ... 








And my 01 Cabrio.... 









What can I say... Life is better when you do it topless...


----------



## Muller08 (Jul 10, 2006)

84 GTI
88 GLI G60
01 GTI
07 Passat 




sorry no pics of the passat


----------



## kuebelwagen84 (Mar 2, 2007)

*Re: How many VW's do you own right now?????Post your pics...... (vdubdrivenfool)*

my first and only... 
73' Thing (1600 cc dual port)


----------



## vr6todd (Nov 3, 2004)

*Re: How many VW's do you own right now?????Post your pics...... (kuebelwagen84)*

5 total
The Passat:
















The Bus:








I also have a '77 rabbit, a '78 rabbit, and another '95 passat for parts.


----------



## mad dub (Sep 5, 2006)

*Re: How many VW's do you own right now?????Post your pics...... (vdubdrivenfool)*

currently i have 2....had a 3rd some years ago
my 91 C G60









and my 01 GTI APR Tuned


----------



## Muller08 (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: How many VW's do you own right now?????Post your pics...... (mad dub)*

damn i like that pic of your GTI.. nice enviroment for the pic and the car is nice


----------



## SuperChicken13 (Dec 6, 2003)

*Re: How many VW's do you own right now?????Post your pics...... (Muller08)*

1991 Passat CL 16v Wagon
1991 GTI 16v
1997 Jetta GT 2.0T
1986 Audi 5000CD


----------



## mad dub (Sep 5, 2006)

*Re: How many VW's do you own right now?????Post your pics...... (Muller08)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Muller08* »_damn i like that pic of your GTI.. nice enviroment for the pic and the car is nice

thanks dude http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## SeanF (Sep 1, 2005)

*Re: How many VW's do you own right now?????Post your pics...... (mad dub)*

the Fleet




the Valver




the Beast, 152bhp 2 litre 8v GTX





the Scala i


----------



## vdubdrivenfool (Sep 6, 2005)

*Re: How many VW's do you own right now?????Post your pics...... (SeanF)*

Wow SeanF those are some really nice cars!!!!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## OrangesAnonymous (Dec 9, 2005)

*Re: How many VW's do you own right now?????Post your pics...... (vdubdrivenfool)*

sadly just one for me
















i hope to have a mk1 rabbit in the next year or 2 to build up on








plan: 2.0T 16v engine ^^ me = excited


----------



## chungchung (Sep 6, 2004)

02 GTI 1.8T 04R32 06 GLI w/nav. 08 R32


----------



## vdubdrivenfool (Sep 6, 2005)

*Re: How many VW's do you own right now?????Post your pics...... (OrangesAnonymous)*


_Quote, originally posted by *OrangesAnonymous* »_sadly just one for me

i hope to have a mk1 rabbit in the next year or 2 to build up on








plan: 2.0T 16v engine ^^ me = excited

Quality is more important than quantity and your car is very nice! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## northsurveyor (May 22, 2006)

*Re: How many VW's do you own right now?????Post your pics...... (vdubdrivenfool)*


_Quote »_
Quality is more important than quantity and your car is very nice! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

_Lots of Quality VW's_ http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


















_Modified by northsurveyor at 6:06 AM 3-12-2007_


----------



## OrangesAnonymous (Dec 9, 2005)

*Re: How many VW's do you own right now?????Post your pics...... (vdubdrivenfool)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vdubdrivenfool* »_
Quality is more important than quantity and your car is very nice! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

thank you







its unfortinately a 2.slow but hey, it picks up and goes when i need it to







the most im really doin to this car tho is lowering and smoked lights, its not worth modding any further then that.


----------



## vdubdrivenfool (Sep 6, 2005)

*Re: How many VW's do you own right now?????Post your pics...... (OrangesAnonymous)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Stymie (Jan 5, 2007)

*Re: How many VW's do you own right now?????Post your pics*

Just this one:


----------



## 95redrado (Jul 13, 2006)

*Re: How many VW's do you own right now?????Post your pics (Stymie)*

i've only owned one:


----------



## the_journalist (Jul 21, 2004)

*Re: How many VW's do you own right now?????Post your pics (95redrado)*

Currently six. They are all in my sig.


----------



## Nerney (Mar 11, 2007)

*Re: How many VW's do you own right now?????Post your pics (the_journalist)*

I've owned two.. A 93 rado' and 92' rado that I just picked up from Cali
My first... Broken hood latch+overheating=Warped head..i think.. Sold it on ebay
















And my new baby....


----------



## OneAbsolute277 (Apr 19, 2006)

*Re: How many VW's do you own right now?????Post your pics (Nerney)*

Well I just added a '72 Westy to go with my '86 Rocco and '65 Beetle.


----------



## Muller08 (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: How many VW's do you own right now?????Post your pics (Nerney)*

ohh my, that last pic of your corrado.. very noice!


----------



## Nerney (Mar 11, 2007)

*Re: How many VW's do you own right now?????Post your pics (Muller08)*

Ya.. It was in Utah when I drove it back from Cali.. It was sexual


----------



## jamesflarity (Sep 26, 2006)

I got a sweet 82 GTI rabbit built for track use. The motor is from a 92 jetta GLI and a racing tranny. the car is gutted. as soon as i figure out how to post pics onhere, cuz im new here, i'll show it to you. If anyone could tell me how I would appreciate it. its driving me nuts trying to figure it out.
_Modified by jamesflarity at 8:51 PM 4-7-2007_


_Modified by jamesflarity at 8:52 PM 4-7-2007_


----------



## vdubdrivenfool (Sep 6, 2005)

*Re: (jamesflarity)*









87 16V Rocco
88 16V Rocco
87 JETTA
80 Porsche 928
78 Mercedes 300D


----------



## alfonz (Mar 12, 2007)

*Re: How many VW's do you own right now?????Post your pics...... (SuperChicken13)*

Had 2 MKII Jetta and MKIV, but the MKII got sold







, may she server her new owner well.


----------



## nuts4ninjas (Sep 9, 2002)

*Re: How many VW's do you own right now?????Post your pics...... (alfonz)*

I'm really dig'n this pic


----------



## Shannon28 (Nov 19, 2006)

thanks man... in order...1952 Standard Split, 1965 Beetle, 1970 Beetle, 1987 Golf (600,000 miles) undergoing GTI conversion, Adams 1992 GTI, My 1992 Corrado SLC, Alisons Jetta, Lela's 2003 Bug and Jakes 1.8T GTI


----------



## vdubbcrazzy (Apr 10, 2007)

one but about to get another jetta coupe


----------

